# 2 hens in one nest!



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

THis is the second time these two girls get themselves in one nest. We have plenty for them but they always end up together! Is this rare? Will the eggs have less chances of hatching? How do I get them used to different tests?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine share quite often. They never want the empty nest.  I've had as many as 3 trying to pile into one. Never mind there were 2 other empty nests sitting right there! Goofballs they are.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Mine share quite often. They never want the empty nest.  I've had as many as 3 trying to pile into one. Never mind there were 2 other empty nests sitting right there! Goofballs they are.


The only issue Is that they HATE each other. They seem to sit quite peacefully in the nest but when they come out it sounds like cats fighting! How would the chicks tell who is their mom???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

<<====== My Avatar

2 bantams that shared the responsibility of hatching a clutch of 22 eggs. When they hatched the moms were always together keeping close watch on the peeps and the peeps wouldn't let moms out of their sight.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

My hens all share a nest. I have one LARGE nesting box and they all make a nest in one corner and nest together. I'd say 3/4 of the nesting box isn't even being used most of the time.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

1- why would the chicks even NEED to know which was bio mom and what diff would it make. A friend of mine has a flock (she started w/ some she raised, then someone gave her another small flock, and they are now merged). Pretty much no broody hens, and most of them lay in the same nest. They are free range, so no excuses. It's just what they want to do. My chicks are months away from becoming layers (11 wks old).


----------

